# No 12v power in Fiat Autoroller LHD03DR



## Micksack (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi there all

I have a major prob with the camper, I cannot get the lights, water, or shower to work

It all seems to be a prob with the 12v there is a panel over your head when you enter the van from the side door, this turns on the 12v to all the services but no matter how many times i press it it will not turn on,

When the engine is running the fridge works ok on 12v but nothing else will work.

I was able to fix this problem by removing one of the therminals from the leasuire battery for a min but this no longer works.

I have brought it to a garage and they think it is the fuse box at the back of the drivers seat, mine is a german inport, they want to replace this but the want a lot of money, I was wondering if anyone here knows where i could get a second price on this part or has a contact number for the company that makes these Fiat moterhomes


thanks for your time


----------



## Waggie (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi There,

Sorry to hear about the problem, is it just a fuse blowing?
Have you tried an Auto Electrician?

Auto-Trail is the UK importer of RollerTeams (Being part of the Trigarno Group) and TBH their parts take a long time to arrive from Italy, My RollerTeam was broken into on Feb 14th, I'm still waiting for parts to arrive in the UK so that it can be fixed, so "don't" expect anything quick from RollerTeam.

Cheers
Waggie


----------



## Micksack (Jul 1, 2010)

I've tired all the fuses it not them, Ihave the van at a garage and he reckons it the fuse box thats gone, he has gotten a price which is over €500 for the fuse box not fitted, I think this is way to much for a fuse box so i'm looking around for second price or opinion 

thanks for reply


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a common problem with the control panel above the door. If you contact Andrew Davies at Auto Trail he is very helpful.
It is highly unlikely that a complete fuse box has failed. It could be a relay or PCB board. Alternatively, most CI and Auto Roller vans have a 12V isolater switch under the front of the drivers seat, have you tried this?
Gerry


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I'd have another good search for fuses

these leisure battery supply fuses are often tucked away 

I would have thought you would be looking for say a 30,40 or 50 amp fuse 

start at the 2nd (leisure) battery follow the +ve lead away from the terminal looking for a fuse there could be one close to the leisure battery

look around the main engine battery - your looking for where the camper wiring has been added to the base vehicle there could be an additional fuse here

do you have / can you use a multimeter ?

do you have 12v at the leisure battery - does this increase when you run the engine?


what were you doing when the fault occurred ?
when was it last ok?

what happens if on mains hook up?


----------

